# Need Help With New Set Up



## JACQUIBUZZ (Apr 1, 2007)

i have a 42" hitachi plasma monitor, i bought a new home theatre system sony dav-hdx576wf. i hooked up everything & all was ok except i can't get a picture when i play a dvd. surround sound works great on all functions ( tv, tuner, cd & dvd ). i have an hd cable box that i'm hooking everything through so i'm not sure i've got all the cables in the right place. i have the monster cables going to the monitor & audio/video cables going from new unit to cable box. i've tried every configuration i can think of--but no luck!!! i'm getting an hdmi cable next week so don't know whether that will help. any suggestions from any of you would be great----thanks:sigh:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Jacqui,

Hook your DVD player directly to your TV. Most cable boxes cannot accept any signal except the incoming cable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JACQUIBUZZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I Have A Plasma Monitor , It's Not A Tv--does That Make A Difference? I Tried Hooking Directly Into The Monitor But No Audio Or Video.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Brand and model number please.


----------



## JACQUIBUZZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Hitachi Plasma Monitor---42hdm12.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

There are two ways to hook your system depending on if you want to always use the Sony for sound. 

Your monitor has two inputs: one @ HDMI and one that can accept either component, S-video, or composite. Your Sony has an HDMI out - so hook that up to the "HDMI Input" of the monitor. 

If you want to listen to TV only from the TV speakers do this: your cable box should have a set of three connectors (Green/Blue/Red) labled Y/Pb/Pr. Hook these up to the corresponding colors on the monitor labled "Video In". Then hook up a pair from the red/white "Audio Out" of the cable box to the red/white of the monitor for the Y/Pb/Pr. With this setup you'll have to switch from the HDMI to the Component source depending on which you're watching.

If you always want to use the surround sound system, hook the Y/Pb/Pr cable from the cable box to the Sony. It will then send the signal to the monitor via the HDMI cable. With this setup you'll leave the monitor on the HDMI source.


Hope this helps. :grin:


----------

